# Starter on brute making some serious noise



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

My starter is making a really weird noise almost sounds like its not completely disengaging. When its under a load turning the motor over it sounds normal but when it starts to crank is when it makes the noise. Any ideas guys?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Your one-way clutch may be about to toss-in the towel. Fairly common. But if its been under water much, you might just pull it down and clean it up..if its still OK.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Is that hard to do? We've got a local starter repair shop that does good work I thought I might just take it to them they said they could do a total rebuild for under $30.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

For $30 go for it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> For $30 go for it.


I agree...if its the motor. The clutch isn't too bad... I hear...to put in either.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

The oneway clutch is'nt to bad to do , had to do mine . Took me about 2 hours and that was taking my time , worst part was taking the flywheel off, *just be careful pulling the impeller (soft aluminum) strips easy *


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

wolf_36 said:


> The oneway clutch is'nt to bad to do , had to do mine . Took me about 2 hours and that was taking my time , worst part was taking the flywheel off, *just be careful pulling the impeller (soft aluminum) strips easy *


Taking the flywheel off!!!!!!! Holy hell I have to do all of that for the starter I thought it was just the two 8 or 10mm bolts on one side of it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

for the starter it is only the two bolts , but if it's the oneway starter clutch thats inside the motor


----------



## littletyler (Apr 12, 2010)

Try www.dbelectrical.com if you need a new starter. One year warranty, $75.20 with free shipping. I've used them for years. Great guys, easy to deal with.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya man for 30 bucks u really cant go wrong. Plus saving u the headache of getting into something your not completely comfortable with.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't know what's going on its one of those "it fixed itself" deals. I cranked it today and it sounded normal. I'm thinking it may be the one way clutch I bought a flywheel and starter gear on eBay last night for $23 figured I couldn't go wrong I'm probably going to need them sooner or later. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Can never go wrong with spare parts


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------

